# SWAP: 58CM Trek Madone, With 2011 Ultegra



## gb155 (9 Jun 2012)

Urgh, its with a heavy heart I do this but after this weekends ride, I know this is just too small for me, I ride a 61cm Spesh on my commute and its more enjoyable than the Madone due to the fact it fits



Trek Madone, 7 Tour De France wins edition.

FULL Ultegra Groupset, its the 2011 version and has had no more than a total of 200 miles use.

Mavic ksyrium equipe wheels 

Selle Italia SLR Saddle

Bonti Carbon Seat Post 

I'd be looking to swap for either a 60cm or 62cm road bike, I will consider any offers you have but please, I am looking for something of equal or slightly lesser value, I know I will take a hit but I cant really go down to a Alu Tiagra bike from this .


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Jun 2012)

Hope you get sorted buddy, I know how much you love the Madone


----------



## gb155 (9 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Hope you get sorted buddy, I know how much you love the Madone




Thanks dude .can't tell you how gutted I am but it really was painful on Monday


----------



## gb155 (10 Jun 2012)

Would do a frame only swap too

The headtube height is just 160cm on the madone so very crit_Esq.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jun 2012)

I would have bought it straight off ya had you brought it to todays' velodrome session.....


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jun 2012)

Feck that's a nice bike.


----------



## gb155 (10 Jun 2012)

dan_bo said:


> I would have bought it straight off ya had you brought it to todays' velodrome session.....


You still can Danny boy


----------



## potsy (10 Jun 2012)

gb155 said:


> You still can Danny boy


Wasted on Dan-bo


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Wasted on Dan-bo



Get back on yer shopper duvetboy.


----------



## SportMonkey (10 Jun 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Get back on yer shopper duvetboy.


 
You're supposed to be convincing Potsy to come to the next track session.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jun 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> You're supposed to be convincing Potsy to come to the next track session.


Pheh. Tried that- there's no cafes ON the track.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jun 2012)

I was gonna hire a butty van to pull up alongside to make him feel at home but nowt down.


----------



## SportMonkey (10 Jun 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Pheh. Tried that- there's no cafes ON the track.


 
The cafe outside looks pretty good. Although I'm sure a thermos of coffee/tea and a freshly baked cake would do us good.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jun 2012)

Potts aint happy unless it comes with gravy. Anyway- this bike....


----------



## gb155 (10 Jun 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Potts aint happy unless it comes with gravy. Anyway- this bike....


Yes Dan


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jun 2012)

Aw mate I've just had to shell out for a track sesh I'm peppermint.


----------



## PaulSecteur (10 Jun 2012)

Give me a shout if you want to sell just the wheels.


----------



## gb155 (10 Jun 2012)

PaulSecteur said:


> Give me a shout if you want to sell just the wheels.


 

No Thanks, Im looking to either keep all the kit and do a frame swap, or do a whole bike swap/sale and buy a fresh

Selling the kit isnt something Im even considering but thanks for asking anyways


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Jun 2012)

Fancy a trike?


----------



## gb155 (10 Jun 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Fancy a trike?


 

not really no


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Jun 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Fancy a trike?


THIS one o.f.f.? I do but I'm skintos. Fancy a Ribble?


----------



## gb155 (10 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> THIS one o.f.f.? I do but I'm skintos. Fancy a Ribble?


 
A CAAD10 did you say ? ahhhhhh go on then


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Jun 2012)

gb155 said:


> A CAAD10 did you say ? ahhhhhh go on then


Don't be silly young man  
I'll be sure to avoid you on future rides, just in case I get bike jacked


----------



## gb155 (10 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Don't be silly young man
> I'll be sure to avoid you on future rides, just in case I get bike jacked


 
Suggesting my Madone isnt as worthy as your Dale?

Or just an excuse to get "Dropped"


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Jun 2012)

Certainly not, your Mad one is a very worthy beast, and it's current engine is far superior to that of my CAAD 

However, I know how you lust after a CAAD, and I know you're properly nursing a semi for mine now you've seen it  Just protecting my baby that's all


----------



## gb155 (10 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Certainly not, your Mad one is a very worthy beast, and it's current engine is far superior to that of my CAAD
> 
> However, I know how you lust after a CAAD, and* I know you're properly nursing a semi for mine* now you've seen it  Just protecting my baby that's all


 

LOL


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> THIS one o.f.f.? I do but I'm skintos. Fancy a Ribble?


Too big at 62 cm


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Jun 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Too big at 62 cm


 
I'll get a bent of some description one day.


----------



## gb155 (11 Jun 2012)

Gonna keep it. Flip the stem and get a longer seat post. Just can't see to get rid of it.love it too much 

Mods please close


----------



## mr Mag00 (12 Jun 2012)

how tall r u?


----------



## gb155 (13 Jun 2012)

mr Mag00 said:


> how tall r u?


6ft 3"


----------



## jpb (21 Jun 2012)

I have a 60cm bike for sale on here with full Ultegra. frame is Aluminum though.


----------



## gb155 (22 Jun 2012)

jpb said:


> I have a 60cm bike for sale on here with full Ultegra. frame is Aluminum though.


Think you're a bit too far tbh


----------



## Fnaar (22 Jun 2012)

I have some magic beans I'm willing to trade. 

-----------------------------------
Sent mobile phone stylee


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jun 2012)

Fnaar said:


> I have some magic beans I'm willing to trade.


Add that to my pocket fluff and good intentions and he'll bite our hands off.


----------



## jpb (22 Jun 2012)

gb155 said:


> Think you're a bit too far tbh


True. Wish I saw this earlier. I'm actually from Bolton and was up visiting family at the weekend. Be a few more months until I return.


----------



## gb155 (22 Jun 2012)

jpb said:


> True. Wish I saw this earlier. I'm actually from Bolton and was up visiting family at the weekend. Be a few more months until I return.


Shame: (


----------



## jpb (22 Jun 2012)

gb155 said:


> Shame: (


Sorry. As much as i would love to swap...no poit really as i'm having surgery on the back again soon and will be out for some time. Its for sale though if your interested. :-)


----------



## gb155 (22 Jun 2012)

jpb said:


> Sorry. As much as i would love to swap...no poit really as i'm having surgery on the back again soon and will be out for some time. Its for sale though if your interested. :-)


Ohhhh I thought this was a swap offer 

Never mind then


----------



## jpb (22 Jun 2012)

gb155 said:


> Ohhhh I thought this was a swap offer
> 
> Never mind then


I was contemplating it at first as its a lovely bike but it wouldn't be ridden for a while. Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## gb155 (23 Jun 2012)

seen something thats caught my eye, so one last throw of the dice, for sale, cash £1200 OVNO

Any chance a mod can move to for sale section and delete all the reply s ?


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2012)

If only you were normal height like me Gaz, I could have had some nice bikes off you over the last 12 months


----------



## gb155 (23 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> If only you were normal height like me Gaz, I could have had some nice bikes off you over the last 12 months


 

LOL


----------



## gb155 (3 Jul 2012)

Longer stem (and flipped ) and a longer seatpost = win , mods please lock, I'm keeping her


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jul 2012)

gb155 said:


> Longer stem (and flipped ) and a longer seatpost = win , mods please lock, I'm keeping her


I meant to suggest that a while back, but forgot!


----------

